# How do I let people download a file from my page?



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi

How do you create a link on a word and when a user clicks on that word a download window pops up ?

I tried something like this but doesn't work

```
<a href="../files/fool.zip">Download</a>
```
Please help the noob.


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Never mind, its working. I forgot that I have to put the whole path in the link. Is this way the safe way for people to download files?


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Or you can just put a link to a directory and they will see that and navigate themselves.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

skyhigh007 said:


> Never mind, its working. I forgot that I have to put the whole path in the link. Is this way the safe way for people to download files?


It's pretty much the only way there is.  Can you explain what you mean by "safe"?


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't want my site gets hacked!


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Unless someone has RW access you are safe from that


----------

